# Welches Kartenmaterial?



## prupur (22. März 2013)

Hi,

ich würde mich gerne mit topografischen Papierkarten für unsere Haupteinzugsgebiete ausstatten.
Hab zwar immer mein Garmin dabei, aber das taugt nur um damit vorab am PC geplante Routen nachzufahren.
In der Bücherei wollten sie mir diese Kompass-Karten andrehen:
http://www.kompass.de/produkte/produktdetails/product-detail/suedl-teutoburger-w-eggegebirge.html
Aber ich hätte lieber was in 1:25000. Außerdem wäre es schick, wenn die Karte einigermaßen Regenunempfindlich ist.

Welches Kartenmaterial könnt ihr empfehlen für:
* Teutoburger Wald
* Eggegebirge
* Rothaargebirge

Danke & Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2013)

Was du suchst sind vermutlich die GeoMap Wanderkarten (früher vom Landesvermessungsamt NRW) in 1:25.000

Blatt 39 Teutoburger Wald ("Hermannsland")
Blatt 63 und 64 Eggegebirge
Blatt 61 Paderborner Land
Blatt 55 Tecklenburger Land

...usw.

Bei Amazon z.B.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wanderkarte-Nordrhein-Westfalen-Blatt-39-Hermannsland/dp/3936184534/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1363960193&sr=8-4"]Wanderkarte Nordrhein-Westfalen Blatt 39 Hermannsland 1 : 25 000: Amazon.de: GeoMap: Bücher[/ame]


EDIT: eine hatte ich noch vergessen....

Blatt 42 Wiehen- Wesergebirge, Mühlenkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (22. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Blatt 39 Teutoburger Wald ("Hermannsland")



Leider deckt diese Karte nur den östlichen Bereich etwa ab Oerlinghausen ab. Die Wanderkarte Bielefeld und Umgebung ist schon seit Jahren vergriffen und das Pseudo-Tourismus-Marketing ist in Lethargie verfallen und somit gibts keine neue Karte.

Zwar schade, aber es gibts ja mit OpenStreetmap ne kostenlose Alternative. Mit nem Farbdrucker und Laminiergerät kann man sich da ne eigene Karte basteln - wenns denn im GPS Zeitalter unbedingt gewünscht ist.


----------



## prupur (23. März 2013)

Danke, Frank.
39 und 63 decken meinen Bereich schonmal ganz gut ab.
Die werde ich mir mal anschauen.

OSM ist gut und nutze ich auch auf dem Garmin.
Zum Ausdrucken finde ich das hier von der Dartstellung her schöner:
http://www.tim-online.nrw.de/


----------



## mille_plateaux (24. März 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Leider deckt diese Karte nur den östlichen Bereich etwa ab Oerlinghausen ab. Die Wanderkarte Bielefeld und Umgebung ist schon seit Jahren vergriffen und das Pseudo-Tourismus-Marketing ist in Lethargie verfallen und somit gibts keine neue Karte.
> 
> Zwar schade, aber (...).


 (...) Besserung ist in Sicht! Der Verlag behauptet, dass die aktualisierte Lizenzausgabe 'Bielefeld West' und 'Bielefeld Ost' in 03/13 lieferbar sein soll.  Komischerweise jetzt aber in 1:35.000 und nur noch 4 Werktage, um das noch hinzukriegen....

Quelle: http://www.geokatalog.de/downloads/GeoCenterProgrammFJ2012.pdf (S. 28).


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. März 2013)

mille_plateaux schrieb:


> (...) Besserung ist in Sicht! Der Verlag behauptet, dass die aktualisierte Lizenzausgabe 'Bielefeld West' und 'Bielefeld Ost' in 03/13 lieferbar sein soll.  Komischerweise jetzt aber in 1:35.000 und nur noch 4 Werktage, um das noch hinzukriegen....
> 
> Quelle: http://www.geokatalog.de/downloads/GeoCenterProgrammFJ2012.pdf (S. 28).



Aha. Versuchen sie es also doch nochmal. Schau ich mir mal bei Thalia an, wenn vorrätig. Glaube aber nicht, dass ich seit der Umstellung auf GPS nochmal zum Papier zurück kehre - da müssten sie die Karte schon mit vielen mir neuen Trails zugepflastert haben


----------

